# Dead battery--alternator cable again



## ladytregdriver (Feb 7, 2004)

Just an FYI for those who have had the Dead Battery/Alternator cable issue....
When this happened to me before, apparently they replaced the POS side cable. Now that it has happened again, they say it is the NEG side cable that is responsible. So, if only one side of your cable was replaced, there is a chance that the whole scenerio may happen again.
I love my Touareg, I love my Touareg, I love my Touareg....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Dead battery--alternator cable again (ladytregdriver)*

I would assume that the first time your dealer did TSB 27-05-03 - alternator to battery cable. The other TSB is 27-05-01 and is actually low battery voltage due to poor contact at the battery chassis Ground (GND) strap as a result of black silicone like substance (sealant) on the Ground (GND) terminal and Battery Ground (GND) strap. Fix is to clean the sealant off the ground point. Not a cable replacement.
I think a smart tech would have done this along with the other TSB straight away since he would have the seat out of the way and have access to the battery. I would also think he would get paid for both TSBs at full rate while it would have taken him less time to do both at once.
TSBs can be found in the FAQs.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Dead battery--alternator cable again (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ I think a smart tech ... .


TODAY'S OXYMORON!


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Dead battery--alternator cable again (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I think a smart tech... 

...will have MDJAK's unbearable binding problem completely resolved when he returns from vacation!


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Dead battery--alternator cable again (mdjak)*

That OXY"MORON" should read "smart VW tech".
And being a doctor have you tried Senokot for your VW tech and the binding problem.








Cy


----------



## fauvaydoc (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Dead battery--alternator cable again (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_

TODAY'S OXYMORON!

Thanks guys, http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif you know some of us actually know what we're doing and are trying to help all of you. And as for the ground cable, there is one from the chassis to the engine mount bracket that gets replaced in the same bulletin 27-05-03, not the black silicone cleaned off at the battery ground strap (for early VIN's). If you had the battery/alternator cable replaced before the bulletin came out, then most likely it will be bad again because it was not built after the production date of the cable in the bulletin. Have fun and good luck.

_Modified by fauvaydoc at 2:56 PM 8-12-2005_


_Modified by fauvaydoc at 2:56 PM 8-12-2005_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Dead battery--alternator cable again (cybulman)*

Damn, Cy, you southern boys crack me up. First off, I ain't no doc.
I'll tell ya what I'd like to use on the binding problem. 
Your Glock, that's what.


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Dead battery--alternator cable again (ladytregdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ladytregdriver* »_
When this happened to me before, apparently they replaced the *POS* side cable. 

Ok, who else initially thought this was an acronym for something else?


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Dead battery--alternator cable again (fauvaydoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fauvaydoc* »_
Thanks guys, http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif you know some of us actually know what we're doing and are trying to help all of you. And as for the ground cable, there is one from the chassis to the engine mount bracket that gets replaced in the same bulletin 27-05-03, not the black silicone cleaned off at the battery ground strap (for early VIN's). If you had the battery/alternator cable replaced before the bulletin came out, then most likely it will be bad again because it was not built after the production date of the cable in the bulletin. Have fun and good luck.

_Modified by fauvaydoc at 2:56 PM 8-12-2005_

_Modified by fauvaydoc at 2:56 PM 8-12-2005_

nice move from vw again! screw the early adopters not once but twice with the same malfunction that can be fixed only by a vw dealership. 
basically, the gradual and slow voltage drop of the "new" cable is the indicative of the requirement for its second replacement? if that is true - **** you, vw!
edit: the TSB on cable replacement says that the cable should be manufactured after august 6, 2004. most of cable replacements were performed much later than that. morale: it is good to have the tbs handy. saves you a bit of nerves.


_Modified by ****us at 1:02 AM 8-13-2005_


----------



## ladytregdriver (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Dead battery--alternator cable again (fauvaydoc)*

Thanks for this info....I just pulled my 1st service ticket....dated Jan 25, 2005....for the alternator cable....this appears to be before the date of the TSB you mention (and that is in the FAQs).
I guess it was just my luck to be part of the "learning curve" with this issue. I have my Treg back and my voltage is 14 once again.
And, thanks to the FAQs for the VAG settings, my service tech changed my lane change blink for me. My car was cleaned inside and out....my peeling master window control trim piece has been replaced as well as my homelink button (again). Once again all is well in Touareg land. I even got to drive a new Jetta for a couple of days. This years model is really not too shabby. At least it's engine and transmission are in sync with each other







My dealer really does go out of their way to do their best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Baron VW


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Dead battery--alternator cable again (ladytregdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ladytregdriver* »_Thanks for this info....I just pulled my 1st service ticket....dated Jan 25, 2005....for the alternator cable....this appears to be before the date of the TSB you mention (and that is in the FAQs).
I guess it was just my luck to be part of the "learning curve" with this issue. I have my Treg back and my voltage is 14 once again.
And, thanks to the FAQs for the VAG settings, my service tech changed my lane change blink for me. My car was cleaned inside and out....my peeling master window control trim piece has been replaced as well as my homelink button (again). Once again all is well in Touareg land. I even got to drive a new Jetta for a couple of days. This years model is really not too shabby. At least it's engine and transmission are in sync with each other







My dealer really does go out of their way to do their best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Baron VW


the cable replacements were performed using a provisional bulletin, which should have been faxed from the vw head office.
the current bulletin says that the cable should be manufactured in 2004. your dealer might have originally received an old, year-old cable.
anyways, do you remember what was the charge voltage before you second cable replacement?


----------



## ladytregdriver (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Dead battery--alternator cable again (****us)*

The voltage had been 14 after 1st replacement. Within a couple of months it started dropping/fluctuating down to 13.5. It was cosistently staying around 13.5 (or a little under). When it died it was reading between 13. and 13.5 and the needle on the gauge would pulse slightly up and down.
This is what my service ticket says....
_Ground strap to the engine block has eccessive voltage drop charged and tested the battery. it tests good. scanned for code. has many low voltage codes. flipped up the Lf seat to access the battery and tested for parasytic draw. it is 21 milliamps. within specs. tested for voltage drop on the power and ground cables per TSB #27-05-03. While drawing 90-99 amps. power has .10 volts drop and ground has .45 volt drop . ground is out of specs. replaced the ground cable. ground cable now has .06 volts drop. cleared the codes and set rediness._


----------

